# Fadenalgen durch zuviel Regen?



## Norbert63 (8. Aug. 2011)

Hallo,

meinen Teich und den Kois geht es eigentlich super, bis auf 2 Punkte:

1. 1 Koi hat wohl der __ Fischreiher geholt  und seit dem sind die anderen Kois etwas scheuer geworden, aber ich denke, das wird sich wieder legen.

2. Und das ist das eigentliche Problem - seit ca.3-4 Wochen habe ich mit Fadenalgen zu "kämpfen". Mein Wasser ist klar ( kann bis auf den Boden sehen ) und die Wasserwerte sind auch ok.
Können die Fadenalgen durch den ganzen Regen gekommen sein? Der Regen hat den Teich jedenfalls so stark aufgefüllt, dass das Wasser über den Rand läuft, aber Erde usw. können nicht in den Teich kommen.

So langsam werden die Algen lästig :?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## karsten. (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fadenalgen durch zuviel Regen?*

Hallo


Meinst Du dem Koi gehts gut beim __ Reiher 

nur wenn beim Regen eine Phosphatwolke über Münster hing 


mfG


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Fadenalgen durch zuviel Regen?*

Hallo Norbert,

schade um deinen Koi, bist du dir sicher dass ihn der pöse __ Reiher geholt hat oder hat er das überlaufen des Teichs für die Flucht genutzt? Egal, wech is er nun 
Das mit den Algen, mmm eigentlich wachsen sie nur wenn sie genügend Nährstoffe bekommen, aber im Regenwasser an sich sind nicht so viele. Leitest du evtl. Regenwasser von deinem Dach in den Teich? Oder läuft doch evtl. Regenwasser von der Wiese in den Teich? Wie sieht es mit Pflanzen in deinem Teich aus (die schmecken ja den Koi so gut, sind sie erst mal verdaut können sie keinen Nährstoffe abbauen und werden sogar zu Nährstoffen für die lieben Algen. Im Übrigen werden Algen auch wieder von den Koi gefuttert, also könnte man die Koi ja mal ein paar Tage auf Diät setzen dann können sie sich ja an den Algen glücklich fressen.......
Dann wäre da auch noch (das muß ich bei uns leider feststellen), so langsam kommt der Herbst, sprich Blätter und so fallen in den Teich die Pflanzen stellen langsam ihr Wachstum ein und damit auch den Nährstoffverbrauch, jedoch ist die Wassertemp. immer noch recht hoch so dass die Algen sich über ein erhöhtes Nährstoffangebot freuen und prächtig gedeihen können.
Das würde auch zu deinem Problem vom Mai passen „Plötzlich trübes Wasser“ , sprich das du zu viele Nährstoffe hast die nicht ausreichend abgebaut werden können wenn die Pflanzen nicht mehr oder noch nicht genügend Verbrauchen. Evtl, dein Filter zu klein bzw nicht efektiv???
Was auch noch sein könnte ist das dein Filter nicht so gut läuft wie er sollte, besonders bei der Vorabscheidung. Oder ist er etwa schon so zugesetzt das die Ausgefilterten Sachen wieder in Lösung gehen???

Also wie du siehst Ursachen und Lösungen gibt es viele, von weiten ist da eine Diagnose nicht einfach, Erste Anhaltspunkte hast du ja nun, schau dir einfach mal deinen Teich genau an und beobachte ihn genauer, evtl. findest du ja etwas woran es liegen könnte oder uns das Raten erleichtert.

Gruß René


----------

